# Alfred Schnittke (1934-98)



## wilson868 (Aug 16, 2015)

Polystylism. Just love his style. Does anybody share the same love with me? =)


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Already a thread for him, but I love his work! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

wilson868 said:


> Polystylism. Just love his style. Does anybody share the same love with me? =)


No, not really .


----------

